# Katy CCA - guest speakers Capt Bink Grimes and Capt Mark Talasek MARCH 21



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

The *Katy Chapter* is hosting *Capt Bink Grimes* and *Capt Mark Talasek*, of *Sunrise Lodge in Matagorda*, for our March meeting. Both captains are Texas legends and have covered more water in Matagorda Bay than many of us combined! It's not often that we get to host TWO professionals, and we hope you'll make it a point to be at this event.

Capt Bink Grimes penned the book, Where and How to Wade Fish Texas. He also writes for Tide, Ducks Unlimited,Texas Fish and Game and several other recognized publications. In addition to being a phenomanal author, Bink find time to guide on Matagorda Bay and chase waterfowl on the prairie.

Captain Mark was born and raised in the Matagorda area & has been fishing here since he was 6 years old. He comes from a family of commercial fishermen. His father is also a full-time Matagorda fishing guide and brother operates a local Matagorda Bait Camp. Captain Mark is a full-time guide who knows where the fish are by being on the water most every day.

In addition to an eve full of fishing information, we will have a raffle for a half day trip with one of our guests, and some other goodies. Tickets are only $10, so bring a few hundred dollars to better your chances!!!!

Lastly, the Katy Chapter has decided to give back to those who support our cause. We've decided to *change locations *and our new "home" is *Red River Bar B Que and Grill*. Red River was a major sponsor at our 2011 banquet and they have an awesome patio for having our meetings. Their address is *1711 S Mason Rd. Katy, TX 77450* (just south of HEB, and across the street from Spec's).

*Where: Red River Bar B Que and Grill*
*When: March 21, comraderie begins around 6:30, guests speak around 7pm*
*Who: Capt Bink Grimes and Capt Mark Talasek, of Sunrise Lodge in Matagorda*


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

KATY CCA Chapter

** General Membership Meeting **
March 21st @ 7:00pm at Red River BBQ & Grill
1711 S Mason Rd. Katy, TX 77450

Guest Speakers: Capt. Bink Grimes & Mark Talasek of Sunrise Lodge in Matagorda

The Katy CCA chapter would like to invite you and your friends to join us on March 21, 2012 at Red River BBQ & Grill to hear guest speakers, Capt. Bink Grimes and Mark Talasek of Sunrise Lodge talk about fishing in Matagorda Bay. Both captains are Texas legends and have covered more water in Matagorda Bay than many of us combined! It's not often that we get to host TWO professionals, and we hope you'll make it a point to be at this event.

Capt Bink Grimes penned the book, Where and How to Wade Fish Texas. He also writes for Tide, Ducks Unlimited, Texas Fish and Game and several other recognized publications. In addition to being a phenomenal author, Bink finds time to guide on Matagorda Bay and chase waterfowl on the prairie.

Captain Mark was born and raised in the Matagorda area & has been fishing here since he was 6 years old. He comes from a family of commercial fishermen. His father is also a full-time Matagorda fishing guide and brother operates a local Matagorda Bait Camp. Captain Mark is a full-time guide who knows where the fish are by being on the water most every day.

In addition to an eve full of fishing information, we will have a raffle for a half day trip with one of our guests, and some other goodies. Tickets are only $10, so bring a few hundred dollars to better your chances!!!!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Lodging (no meals) is also included in the trip.


This is gonna be a big meeting!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

it's the day after tomorrow....


BBQ smelled good when I was at Red River over the weekend!


----------

